# محاضرات من كتاب Manufacturing Processes for Engineering Materials



## الشخيبي (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم إخوتي وأخواتي...

اسمحوا لي في البداية أن أشكر مهندسينا الأخوان
مهندس فلزات 
و
هاني شرف الدين
على ما يبذلانه من مجهود في سبيل إنجاح هذا القسم...
فجزاكما الله عنا كل خير...

في ما يلي..رابط تستطيعون منه تحميل محاضرات كتاب:
Manufacturing Processes for Engineering Materials
4th ed.
Kalpakjian • Schmid
Prentice Hall, 2003

الرابط هنا:
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/

أتمنى لكم الاستفادة...
وتقبل الله الطاعات..

أخوكم 
أحمد*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (5 أكتوبر 2006)

steel_10977 قال:


> *السلام عليكم إخوتي وأخواتي...
> 
> اسمحوا لي في البداية أن أشكر مهندسينا الأخوان
> مهندس فلزات
> ...



شكرا لك اخ احمد وجزاك الله خيرا على المحاضرات القيمة والهامة وعلى مساهماتك معنا من اجل انجاح القسم


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 أكتوبر 2006)

لا شكر على واجب يا أخ أحمد ..... والمنتدى لن ينجح إلا بمثل هذه المشاركات الجميلة
بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بألف خير


----------



## العلم للإيمان (18 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الشخيبي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*وإياكم إخوتي في الله....

وتقبل الله طاعتكم...*


----------



## amir eleslam (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد ياشباب 

والله العظيم جزاكم الله كل خير 

بارك الله لكم

اللهم لاتحرمهم ثواب هذا 

اللهم واجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتهم 

انا بصراحة مش عارف ادعيلكم بإيه 

عموما يكفى ان ادعى لكم بظهر الغيب

انا فعلا كنت تقريبا يأست انى الاقى الكتاب ده

ياريت لو تعرفوا تجيبولنا الكتاب يا هانى ويامهندس الفلزات 

بجد انا هاموت واجيبه يارب تساعدونى ولكم جزيل الشكر واسأل الله ان يجزيكم خير الجزاء​


----------



## الشخيبي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*أهلا بك أخي أمير....

لا تفقد الأمل...سنجد لك الكتاب كاملا بإذن الله....*


----------



## علي فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

م/علي فتحي
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amir eleslam (1 نوفمبر 2006)

steel_10977 قال:


> *أهلا بك أخي أمير....
> 
> لا تفقد الأمل...سنجد لك الكتاب كاملا بإذن الله....*



جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى 

واتمنى من الله ان يعينك على ايجاد هذا الكتاب القيم جدا​


----------



## salem001 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ / امير
تفضل هذة الوصلة فهى تقريبا لجميع اجزاء الكتاب الطبعة الرابعة
على هيئة بوربوينت وبي دي اف.
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/mpemfigures.html



وان شاء الله يكون هو المطلوب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## amir eleslam (15 نوفمبر 2006)

salem001 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ / امير
> تفضل هذة الوصلة فهى تقريبا لجميع اجزاء الكتاب الطبعة الرابعة
> على هيئة بوربوينت وبي دي اف.
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى على محاولتك مساعدتى 

وبارك الله فيك وجمعنى واياك واخواتى المسلمين فى جنة الفردوس

ولكن الوصلة هذه للكتاب على شكل محاضرات 

ولكنى اريد الكتاب كما هو 

وليس محاضرات 

وذلك لأن اغلب دراستى فى هذه السنة منه 

اسأل الله ان يرزقنى بهذا الكتاب فى اقرب وقت 

ومرة اخرى جزاك الله كل خير يااخى ​


----------



## رحيم (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ساعدوني محتاج محاضرات عن manufacturing process و كتب ودخلت على الوصلات http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/mpemfigures.html
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/
http://rapidshare.com/files/9412393/0824789628.rar
http://z08.zupload.com/download.php?...filepath=35235
ماجاي احصل على اي شي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الشخيبي قال:


> *السلام عليكم إخوتي وأخواتي...
> 
> اسمحوا لي في البداية أن أشكر مهندسينا الأخوان
> مهندس فلزات
> ...



*الرابط لايعمل أرجو الاهتمام

جزاكم الله كل خير
*​


----------



## الشخيبي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

سأبحث عن الرابط الجديد قريبا بإذن الله....


----------



## الشخيبي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

أحمد دعبس قال:


> *الرابط لايعمل أرجو الاهتمام
> 
> جزاكم الله كل خير
> *​



*أخي الكريم.. إليك الرابط الجديد لنفس المحاضرات:*

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/MPEM pdf_files/


----------



## اسيل البياتي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اخوان محتاج مساعدتكم معي اني طالب ماجستير ومحتاج بحوث وكتب حديثة عن عملية البثق الامامي حتى لو المواقع


----------



## الشخيبي (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اسيل البياتي قال:


> اخوان محتاج مساعدتكم معي اني طالب ماجستير ومحتاج بحوث وكتب حديثة عن عملية البثق الامامي حتى لو المواقع



*أي نوع من البثق أختي الكريمة؟ يعني أي نوع من المواد؟ المعادن أم البلاستيك؟*


----------

